# Simple built-in bookshelves, first project!



## Double (Feb 17, 2010)

Four carcasses to create two L-shaped bookcases.

Here are three near completion...

*Moved to bottom*

And the fourth with back attached...

*Moved to bottom*

Now I just need to trim top and bottom, then they will all be painted white.

What do you guys think?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks good so far. But, I got a cramp in my neck. Could you edit your post and straighten them up. Maybe describe what you used and any other details.










 







.


----------



## Double (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah Ill have to adjust then when I get to a real pc...

They are 1/2 birch veneer ply, will be 3/4 next time.

I added the dividers to reinforce the shelves after checking out the Sagulator. The easiest way to reduce sag was to shorten the span.

Going to edgeband and add trim at base and top.


----------



## jkristia (Feb 6, 2009)

I think it looks like a great start. What paint will you be using?. I just finished my bookcase, and i used Sherwin Wiliams,' Pro classic' paint followed by a couple of coats of waterbased polyurethane and I'm happy with how that turned out. Looking forward to follow your project.


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

What are the overall dimensions? That's staying on the floor, right?


----------



## Double (Feb 17, 2010)

Here are the pictures rotated, I couldn't figure out how to get to advanced when editing...


----------



## Double (Feb 17, 2010)

The dimension for the long legs are about 39 7/8" W x 37" H x 10 1/2" D, the short legs are 34" W

Yes, they are staying on the ground, I'm still trying to decide on the pattern for the lower trim, I'm going to put down new baseboard in the room as well to match.

Haven't settled on a paint yet, my family used to own a paint company so I've been talking with my father about what would work best. Definitely a satin finish white, with a base primer or underbody(Fills cracks/imperfections better on bare wood) better, but I will probably end up with an lacquer or enamel top coat. I want a semi-flat finish that will not remain tacky.

Hope to get the other backs and trim on today, possibly start the edgebanding too. Paint to follow this coming week/weekend.


----------



## jkristia (Feb 6, 2009)

You probably already know this, but if you are going to spray paint the bookcases, then I think it is easier to do this before you attach the back.


----------



## Stilts (Dec 2, 2010)

How did you attach the pieces. Can't quite tell. Looks like maybe dadoes? Nice looking project.


----------



## Double (Feb 17, 2010)

I dadoed the shelves and pinned the dividers.

Yes, I realized that after the backs were attached...


----------



## m2244 (Dec 16, 2011)

So, these are going to be built-ins? Looking forward to seeing the finished product. Good luck.


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

nice looking work. the dadoes, they can be cut using a router also, correct?


----------



## Double (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes in fact all of mine are cut with a router, as I have no dado blade set


----------



## TxDade (Dec 29, 2011)

WOW, your first project! Those are really nice. I am working on my first project and will be happy if it turnes out half as good. Very nice work!


----------



## Double (Feb 17, 2010)

Progress! Got both shelves in and mostly trimmed out today, decided against L-shapes and I'm using the other two as built ins in my guest room, desk to follow tomorrow I hope...

MOVED TO BOTTOM 

I hope they aren't sideways again...

MOVED TO BOTTOM


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Double said:


> Progress! Got both shelves in and mostly trimmed out today, decided against L-shapes and I'm using the other two as built ins in my guest room, desk to follow tomorrow I hope...
> 
> View attachment 35869
> 
> ...


Nope just upside down...laughing...nice job when I bend my head around it....


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks great. Nice work for sure.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Nicely done! Good use of space.


----------



## Double (Feb 17, 2010)

Repost...right side up now, will add pics with desk tonight...


----------



## Double (Feb 17, 2010)

Floating desk in and level...









Used doubled up 1/2 in birch veneer ply as the support around, glued together, and driven in with 3 in wood screws to studs. Ended up having to cut many small pieces too fill in between ribs of hollow core door along the long side.

This weekend...paint!


----------



## wooddude (Jun 14, 2011)

good job,get er done,oops is done


----------



## Double (Feb 17, 2010)

Finally looking completed...a quick low quality snapshot for progress.

Im fairly happy with the outcome, still need to cope the two final pieces of chair rail to go from the back corner of the desk to the window sill and bore ahole for running cords. Wife is pleased which of course is the only part that REALLY matters. 

If i were to do it again, which I may do anyway, I would probably do satin instead of a semi-gloss. A little to much lustre for me, and, as with alot of gloss variants, it is a little bit tacky even when cured for a week. This isn't so bad with the shelves, but on the desk its annoying. I also am going to face the leading edge of the desk so I can route a softer profile on the front.

From the original idea to do L-shaped bookshelves, I decided against it after setting them up as it was too crowded. Also, since I built them as four seperate units, the corner of the L was not "open." I did build all four units, and the guest room matches minus the window alcove across the hall, so they will go in there with a TV mounted in the center with a panel to back it. More on that to follow next month. I think I will spray that instead of brushing.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks good. Nice utilization of space.










 







.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

That turned out awesome! If that is your first project, I can't wait to see more.

I also agree with C-man.... Great use of that space.... Its always nice to have a window to stare out.

Fabian


----------

